# May The Force Be With You



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Force Ball....I have been reading about this..Watched a couple U-Tube video ....so I ordered one from E-Bay

$9.95 shipped.....Arrived today.....worked with this for 5 too 10 minutes..Oh yeah the more you rotate wrist the

faster it is..some real power there...I can feel it in my hands..finger's .. fore arm....this will for sure build up grip

plus strength.....I am going to give this a good 7 day work out..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't over do it at first . Give your muscles and joints time to adjust to the new work load .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...what Tree fork said, in droves.

Go every other day for the first 2-3 weeks. Trust me.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Those things are brutal. Like the above posters said, if you over do it you will feel it. I had to use one of those for physical therapy after I crushed my wrist playing football in highschool. The amount of damage cleats can do on a 400 pound fatty walking on your wrist is pretty crazy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Those things are brutal. Like the above posters said, if you over do it you will feel it. I had to use one of those for physical therapy after I crushed my wrist playing football in highschool. The amount of damage cleats can do on a 400 pound fatty walking on your wrist is pretty crazy.


as a freshman in high school, years ago, rounding second, i stepped on a shortstops hand with my baseball cleats, ill never forget the girlish scream he let out.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Imperial said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Those things are brutal. Like the above posters said, if you over do it you will feel it. I had to use one of those for physical therapy after I crushed my wrist playing football in highschool. The amount of damage cleats can do on a 400 pound fatty walking on your wrist is pretty crazy.
> ...


When you play football you learn 2 things. How to handle pain, and you never get without giving. I made out worse in the exchange, but I assure you he wasn't feeling too good either.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

How goes it with the new gizmo OM?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> How goes it with the new gizmo OM?


Oh , pretty good .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I hope it's doing you some good. Best of luck... :iono:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Seems to be working just fine ..doing it every other day for 5 minute each hand....I can feel the difference with the grip*

*on the pouch already...no shaking of the fore arms with stronger band set....slow & easy does the trick for me*

*OM*


----------

